# Short Linemen? I'm a 5'4 male.



## HackWork

Peter D is only 4'6" and he is the best electrician I know of in the state of New England. I see you are from there too. 

BTW, which forums were you told that you can't be a lineman because you are 5'4"?


----------



## Wirenuting

It’s not the size of the dog in the fight that counts, it’s the fight in the dog. 
Height doesn’t matter. 
Welcome to ET


----------



## Mr. Lacarno

5'4" is the perfect height for a plumber. That's where the money is.


----------



## psssst8

HackWork said:


> Peter D is only 4'6" and he is the best electrician I know of in the state of New England. I see you are from there too.
> 
> BTW, which forums were you told that you can't be a lineman because you are 5'4"?



There's reddit groups for electricians. I didn't get many replies, but one of the guys assured me that I'd put a ton of work into becoming a lineman, and I'd wind up unwanted on every jobsite until I burn out, because my height is not conducive to being useful in the lineman profession. said something like "you don't want to be wishing you could use your tippy toes 60ft in the air"


----------



## HackWork

psssst8 said:


> There's reddit groups for electricians. I didn't get many replies, but one of the guys assured me that I'd put a ton of work into becoming a lineman, and I'd wind up unwanted on every jobsite until I burn out, because my height is not conducive to being useful in the lineman profession. said something like "you don't want to be wishing you could use your tippy toes 60ft in the air"


I think that is one idiot's opinion.


----------



## psssst8

Mr. Lacarno said:


> 5'4" is the perfect height for a plumber. That's where the money is.


my older brother was a great plumber. he's a welder now. he **** talks plumbers up and down at every family gathering. I don't really want to be the younger brother doing the work my older brother says is garbage. plus, I have more of a passion for electricity. & my ex left me for a guy in our plumbers union, so I don't really want to have to see him at the hall.


----------



## splatz

psssst8 said:


> There's reddit groups for electricians. I didn't get many replies, but one of the guys assured me that I'd put a ton of work into becoming a lineman, and I'd wind up unwanted on every jobsite until I burn out, because my height is not conducive to being useful in the lineman profession. said something like "you don't want to be wishing you could use your tippy toes 60ft in the air"


I am skeptical it's that big a deal as long as you're sturdy enough to lift the hardware all day. Being taller just saves the bucket the last 6" of that 60'. I could see reach being more of an issue back in the old days, climbing poles.


----------



## HackWork

Be aware that the jobs of electrician and lineman are very different.


----------



## 99cents

psssst8 said:


> There's reddit groups for electricians. I didn't get many replies, but one of the guys assured me that I'd put a ton of work into becoming a lineman, and I'd wind up unwanted on every jobsite until I burn out, because my height is not conducive to being useful in the lineman profession. said something like "you don't want to be wishing you could use your tippy toes 60ft in the air"


Think about it. If you’re in a contraption that will take you sixty feet in the air, it can take you 60’ 6”.

Edit: I see splatz just said that


----------



## psssst8

splatz said:


> I am skeptical it's that big a deal as long as you're sturdy enough to lift the hardware all day. Being taller just saves the bucket the last 6" of that 60'. I could see reach being more of an issue back in the old days, climbing poles.


I think I'm sturdy enough. 

do you NEED your CDL to be a lineman these days? I've got my CDL-A, but, I've also got 3 accidents on my DAC from my days as a longhauler. Had an issue with depth perception due to a 20/400 right eye. But i'm getting lasik done when I get my tax return. all the hurdles in life are treacherous. but I only get one, & it turns out the hurdles are the best part


----------



## splatz

psssst8 said:


> I think I'm sturdy enough.
> 
> do you NEED your CDL to be a lineman these days? I've got my CDL-A, but, I've also got 3 accidents on my DAC from my days as a longhauler. Had an issue with depth perception due to a 20/400 right eye. But i'm getting lasik done when I get my tax return. all the hurdles in life are treacherous. but I only get one, & it turns out the hurdles are the best part


That's good. I don't think I'd get involved with linework unless my depth perception was 100% fine. Think about it, you run your truck into a loading dock, that is bad, you run your **** into 120,000 volts, that's way way worse.


----------



## 99cents

I worked beside a short girl who did finishing carpentry. She could install kitchen cabinets, uppers and lowers, by herself. I don’t know how she did it.

You need to have a brain and know how to use it. The elevation of that brain is almost meaningless.


----------



## Mr. Lacarno

psssst8 said:


> my older brother was a great plumber. he's a welder now. he **** talks plumbers up and down at every family gathering. I don't really want to be the younger brother doing the work my older brother says is garbage. plus, I have more of a passion for electricity. & my ex left me for a guy in our plumbers union, so I don't really want to have to see him at the hall.


Tell your brother that plumbers have saved more lives than welders and doctors combined! The sanitary sewer is the greatest invention of the modern world:vs_mad:


----------



## Mr. Lacarno

99cents said:


> I worked beside a short girl who did finishing carpentry. She could install kitchen cabinets, uppers and lowers, by herself. I don’t know how she did it.


Why, because she's a girl? I'm a girl. What now tough guy? Honk. Honk.


----------



## psssst8

splatz said:


> That's good. I don't think I'd get involved with linework unless my depth perception was 100% fine. Think about it, you run your truck into a loading dock, that is bad, you run your **** into 120,000 volts, that's way way worse.


I like that quote sir splatz. 
*"Our labour preserves us from three great evils - idleness, vice, and poverty." *

risking my life during my every day job is something that really means a lot to me. it's a big responsibility. one I think that i'm willing to take on, if it means a good future for myself, providing for a family, and keeping my community powered up and moving. that's so meaningful. even if I do not go the linesman route, I really like the ideological idea of dealing with electricity. I think I've finally found a worth while pursuit. even if I have to wait til next year to get into the union hall.


----------



## Southeast Power

My grandfather on my fathers side was 5'4" Italian right off the boat. He was a brute of an iron worker. Ended up running crews all over the North East. 
He was crushed by a load of steel in 1949, lived a few days afterwards. 
As for the OPs question:
I have noticed that the majority of work can easily be done by the average size person but. I have worked all different kinds of people and can say for sure that a few niche sized people are a huge help on some projects.

I will need a 300 lb guy to push around some heavy gear or to handle big pipe.
Ill need a tall guy to replace lamps without a ladder
Ill need a woman with small hands to reach in a cabinet so we dont have to spend hours disassembling and reassembling a machine
Ill need a skinny guy to reach in between some 2x10s
Ill need a shorter guy to work in a crowded catwalk
I dont see any limits except what you put on your self.

A good friend of mine retired as a fire fighter. He is about 5'7 and thin. They could pick him up and put him inside places that would be impossible to access by the muscle bound guys. 

Also, If you get into cable splicing, you will have a distinct advantage over much larger people.


----------



## flyboy

HackWork said:


> Peter D is only 4'6" and he is the best electrician I know of in the state of New England. I see you are from there too.
> 
> BTW, which forums were you told that you can't be a lineman because you are 5'4"?


:vs_laugh::lol:


----------



## canbug

When your the short guy on the crew, you just work smarter not harder.
I say that but I will also bust my a$$ to get stuff done, it make an impression on the foreman. Also ask for help when you need it. Struggling with a heavy object for an hour when 2 guys could do it in 10 minutes doesn't make sense.
Smarter, not harder.


From your 5'5" buddy up North.


Tim.


----------



## psssst8

canbug said:


> When your the short guy on the crew, you just work smarter not harder.
> I say that but I will also bust my a$$ to get stuff done, it make an impression on the foreman. Also ask for help when you need it. Struggling with a heavy object for an hour when 2 guys could do it in 10 minutes doesn't make sense.
> Smarter, not harder.
> 
> 
> From your 5'5" buddy up North.
> 
> 
> Tim.


are you a lineman!?? 
if you're a lineman I've got some hope!!

also what do you think about my 3 DAC reported accidents?? are they concerning?? does everyone need to drive on a linemans crew? maybe I could just drive in a pinch when everyone is tired?


----------



## canbug

I'm not a lineman but know 2 that are shorter then me with their boots off. 
It's attitude, work ethics, actually wanting to be at work learning and problem solving.
Just be up front about the driving, you'll be riding for the first couple of years anyway.


Tim.


----------



## 99cents

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Why, because she's a girl? I'm a girl. What now tough guy? Honk. Honk.


Your comment is also meaningless.


----------



## 99cents

If you’re a short guy on a cable pull, make sure you’re between two tall guys. You won’t even break a sweat  .


----------



## Mr. Lacarno

99cents said:


> Your comment is also meaningless.


Much like my existence.:sad:

Honk. Honk.


----------



## psssst8

now i'm kind of just resentful that I've got the accidents on my dac report. 

damn it I wish I had never taken that job.


----------



## 99cents

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Much like my existence.:sad:
> 
> Honk. Honk.


Finally, we’re getting somewhere. There is hope.


----------



## Mr. Lacarno

99cents said:


> Finally, we’re getting somewhere. There is hope.


If I could only teach you how to make a noose, we'd be unstoppable. Honk. Honk.


----------



## Joe Robert

Guy I work with is 5’ nothin I bet. He’s got a cool little foam insert that fits perfectly in the bottom of the bucket that makes him 6 inches taller lol
Also my buddy from college, at a different garage, is 5’5” and he does fine.


----------



## telsa

To the OP: your natural advantage is as an inside wireman.

There are many situations where being 6 feet tall is absolutely ruinous. 

The short guys are in such demand that they tend to be tugged from job to job.

As for Controls work, being shorter, smaller is a plus. A lot of that stuff requires a deft touch.

I can't recall the last time I saw a lineman shorter than 5-10... with most sized for major league sports.

And I have to tell you, you'll be drier and warmer inside a building -- yet you'll still get plenty of time in the outdoor air trenching and piping.

But then, I'm biased. 

Line work is real work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Much like my existence.:sad:
> 
> Honk. Honk.


You a Buddhist?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

As a guy over 6' there have been a million times I'd rather have been shorter.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> As a guy over 6' there have been a million times I'd rather have been shorter.


I absolutely HATE walking thru and working in a basement in which I have to tilt my head down. It bothers my neck and back and wears me out for some reason.

With that said, I like being able to change out smoke detectors and light bulbs from the ground. :biggrin:


----------



## TGGT

HackWork said:


> I absolutely HATE walking thru and working in a basement in which I have to tilt my head down. It bothers my neck and back and wears me out for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, I like being able to change out smoke detectors and light bulbs from the ground. [emoji3]


Walking jobs where everything is in the ceiling really bothers my neck these days. Sometimes I have to back up so I don't have to tilt my head back as far.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I absolutely HATE walking thru and working in a basement in which I have to tilt my head down. It bothers my neck and back and wears me out for some reason.
> 
> With that said, I like being able to change out smoke detectors and light bulbs from the ground. :biggrin:


I'm right there with you bro. All that ducking under pipes and ductwork takes a toll on your neck after a short time.


----------



## psssst8

how am I supposed to walk and work if the works on a ceiling


----------



## Navyguy

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Why, because she's a girl? I'm a girl. What now tough guy? Honk. Honk.


I believe the username @Switched is already taken...

Cheers
John


----------



## MechanicalDVR

psssst8 said:


> how am I supposed to walk and work if the works on a ceiling


Sounds like a question for Lionel Richie!


----------



## MTW

HackWork said:


> Peter D is only 4'6" and he is the best electrician I know of in the state of New England. I see you are from there too.


----------



## MTW

China and South Korea are destroying the United States economically in every way. Lack of height doesn't seem to be stopping them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> China and South Korea are destroying the United States economically in every way. Lack of height doesn't seem to be stopping them.


Demons come in all sizes!


----------



## MikeFL

psssst8 said:


> Aye ya'll.
> 
> 
> So I'm currently in school for electrical theory, & I'm in contact with my local union hall. I may apply for apprenticeship this year if I feel worthy.
> 
> 
> I'm interested in becoming an electrician, but the thrill of the lineman's work seems REALLY exciting. So does the salary! But I do feel apprehensive...
> 
> 
> I'm a 5'4 Italian guy. I'm pretty damn short aye?
> 
> 
> Is there any short linemen out there?
> I've been watching youtube vids of girls at the linemen schools too.
> But I've posted on other forums & I was told to keep walking.
> "The work doesn't work for short people" I've been told.
> 
> 
> is it true??


Don't worry. Nobody else can reach those wires either.


----------



## MTW

Back when I was doing commercial work I was on a job where we were running large EMT through steam tunnels for weeks on end. Anyway, the headroom was limited and the foreman running the job was very tall. He was a literal hunchback that entire job.


----------



## TGGT

They use bucket trucks. And a lot of lineman I've worked with personally were not much taller than me. You don't need to be when pulling meters.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Martine

99cents said:


> I worked beside a short girl who did finishing carpentry. She could install kitchen cabinets, uppers and lowers, by herself. I don’t know how she did it.
> 
> You need to have a brain and know how to use it. The elevation of that brain is almost meaningless.


You tend to find tricks, things to stand on, and a 3 step ladder pretty much follows you around everywhere. 

I'm the shortest in my group at 5'5 and I FEEL THIS. haha


----------



## LARMGUY

Kinda reminds me of this


----------



## telsa

Talk about a short pistol!

And a southpaw, to boot.


----------



## psssst8

so how about that CDL with the 3 accidents? 

anyone a lineman with accidents? 
DAC will be erased in 6 years, just called today. 
I'll be 34 by then.


----------



## psssst8

maybe i'll just work on getting into an inside cable position with the union and I'll talk with them about becoming a lineman or groundsman. thank you all for all of the help.


----------



## Switched

IDK... I wouldn't worry about the height too much. The Italian part though, that may be an issue.


----------



## psssst8

Switched said:


> IDK... I wouldn't worry about the height too much. The Italian part though, that may be an issue.




funny guy eh?? you ever wake up with a horse head in your bed??:vs_cool:


----------



## Switched

psssst8 said:


> funny guy eh?? you ever wake up with a horse head in your bed??:vs_cool:


Since the surgery I wake up with a horse head everyday.


----------



## psssst8

uhph, jeez, i'm sorry to hear that man. glad it worked out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> Back when I was doing commercial work I was on a job where we were running large EMT through steam tunnels for weeks on end. Anyway, the headroom was limited and the foreman running the job was very tall. He was a literal hunchback that entire job.


Did a job just like that under the boardwalk in Asbury Park, felt like a mile of tunnel.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Talk about a short pistol!
> 
> And a southpaw, to boot.


Double whammy!

He doesn't have as far to fall when he takes a good KO punch!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

psssst8 said:


> maybe i'll just work on getting into an inside cable position with the union and I'll talk with them about becoming a lineman or groundsman. thank you all for all of the help.


Just concentrate on getting in the IBEW, become an inside wireman and you will always have something to fall (no pun intended) back on.

From what I know of POCOs all members of the line department need to have the ability to drive all the trucks they have on the road legally, so that CDl with air brake certification is a huge thing.


----------



## catsparky1

As stated how tall you are has nothing to do with it . I am not a big dude 6 foot tall and 150 pounds . I can hide behind grade stakes . What I can can do is figure out the problem and solve it quickly . With leverage and fulcrum a small man can do anything . Add some block and tackle and a come-a-long and you are a T-REX with an nifty nabber . Unstoppable . 

You seem to be telling yourself why you can't . You should be saying yes I can and will .


----------



## TGGT

catsparky1 said:


> As stated how tall you are has nothing to do with it . I am not a big dude 6 foot tall and 150 pounds . I can hide behind grade stakes . What I can can do is figure out the problem and solve it quickly . With leverage and fulcrum a small man can do anything . Add some block and tackle and a come-a-long and you are a T-REX with an nifty nabber . Unstoppable .
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be telling yourself why you can't . You should be saying yes I can and will .


I'm short and light. Hasn't stopped me.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz

My cousin is a lineman for PG&E here in California he is 5’6” and what I hear darn good at what he does. Makes more money than I’ll ever have a crack at. (He is also an IBEW member)


----------



## lightman

As a retired Lineman I can tell you that being short will be a handicap. It won't keep you from doing the job but it make you work harder and smarter to get it done. Yeah, we have bucket trucks. But there are a lot of lines and poles where a bucket can't go. Linemen still have to climb some. Not as much as in the past but its still part of the job.

An example of reaching; our cross arms are 10ft long. That means that you are 5ft from the end or 4ft 6 inches from the insulator. That means you have to stretch and lean out to reach it. Its a strain to lift a heavy wire around the end of the arm and up on the insulator.

Linemen will usually need a Class A CDL. Already having one may or may not help. A Journeyman in my company was required to be legal to drive anything the company had. I don't know what anyone would say about whats on your record. I had to notify my company if I got a violation and we had to give permission for them to check.

Good Luck to You!


----------



## stiffneck

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just concentrate on getting in the *IBEW*, become an inside wireman and you will always have something to fall (no pun intended) back on.
> 
> From what I know of POCOs all members of the line department need to have the ability to drive all the trucks they have on the road legally, so that CDl with air brake certification is a huge thing.



I'm 6'1" and 185 pounds or so from the time I was 17, all the way up to today at age 52. Have 37" arms and before arthritis set in, could reach an 8' ceiling flat footed. Those days are in the past for sure.

From 1985 thru about 2000, I tried repeatedly to get into this _line_ of work. Must have done 100's applications at utilities and co-ops in the states of Missouri, Illinois, Iowa, Kansas, Indiana, Michigan, Wisconsin. Also, *IBEW* Locals-1 and 2 including MO-Valleyjatc. and not once was I allowed to test, interview for anything, ever. Not even take out the trash, cut the grass, read meters, load trucks, etc...

During those years I added underground utility locating, concrete construction, CDL, climbed for TCI cable (Turner Cable Incorporated), even walked "I" beams with nothing to tie off to, for Shannahan Crane/Hoist Company. Did not make a bit of difference.
Find a school that has a history of being hired by utilities and co-ops, _if not getting any responses now_. Companies like schools because the schools do the 1rst round of eliminations for them. I did not know that such schools existed back then and maybe they didn't. I went to a Trade school that got me to where I'm at today. Working at the Airport is as close to Disturbution as I'm going to get at my age/health.
Hope this was useful,
Chris Hanson


----------



## Ronin713

No one really answered the question..


----------



## Kevin

Ronin713 said:


> No one really answered the question..


Welcome to the internet where no one really answers the questions that are asked.


----------



## Slay301

psssst8 said:


> are you a lineman!??
> if you're a lineman I've got some hope!!
> 
> also what do you think about my 3 DAC reported accidents?? are they concerning?? does everyone need to drive on a linemans crew? maybe I could just drive in a pinch when everyone is tired?


Shouldn’t matter unless u were wasted at the time


----------



## Martine

Ronin713 said:


> No one really answered the question..


If you’re looking for an actual answer, I’m 5’5 and my height is just fine for the job.


----------



## just the cowboy

@Ronin713 Size don't matter smarts do. Work smart not hard, I'm 5'-6" and I find myself wishing I was taller sometimes, but in tight spaces I am glad I'm not. 
@Martine Glad to see you around

Cowboy


----------



## canbug

I'm 5'5" and can often get more done than the other big guys. Like said before, smarter not harder.

Tim


----------



## Martine

just the cowboy said:


> @Ronin713 Size don't matter smarts do. Work smart not hard, I'm 5'-6" and I find myself wishing I was taller sometimes, but in tight spaces I am glad I'm not.
> @Martine Glad to see you around
> 
> Cowboy


Im on maternity leave for another 2 months still, so I haven’t been on much, haha


----------



## just the cowboy

Martine said:


> Im on maternity leave for another 2 months still, so I haven’t been on much, haha


Good for you


----------



## cuba_pete

Crawling under a raised deck (computer rooms) is much easier for us shorter types...especially if your thigh bones are shorter.


----------



## R777V

Just a thought, but here in N. Illinois where ComEd is situated I know a lot of guys take entry jobs as helpers, meter readers, even clerical. The whole hourly workforce is unionized. Local 15 IBEW. I contemplated when my pops retired but he talked me out of it and told me to stick with UAL working for the airlines. He claimed the low seniority in our area would get the $h17 jobs in the city. Other than our pension being raided it’s not bad I am higher seniority, and in a gravy job at the airport. Commonwealth Edison now has profit sharing for their new guys pension. Which I’m guessing is good if they’re doing good. Their contract is supposed to be decent, they have jobs in facilities, nuclear, overhead, underground, and substation, and I’m sure a lot more. Guys I know who are still working there are happy. They never look overworked. Just sayin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

